# Dave Mustaine - Destruction of the Symphony



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

Dave Mustaine Played with the San Diego Symphony and Did Worse Things to the Four Seasons Than Climate Change | NOISEY


----------



## Darknut (Apr 14, 2014)

dude.. DUDE... thought he was off the drugs?


----------



## Edika (Apr 14, 2014)

That was painful to hear and I like Megadeth (up to Youthanasia, yes even Youthanasia!)!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, blabbermouth posted a bunch of fan videos and it was a struggle to listen to that. Yikes, this was bad.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2014)

wow, terribad

clean your ears out with this:


----------



## Nile (Apr 14, 2014)

The fvvvvvck?


----------



## Necris (Apr 14, 2014)

That is the sound of a mans ego crumpling on stage.


----------



## ramses (Apr 14, 2014)

Didn't they have rehearsals? That would have at least taken care of the sound issues.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2014)

Dat Shankle


----------



## Necris (Apr 14, 2014)

^ Not enough harmonizer pedal.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2014)

I would love to hear Chris Broderick's thoughts on this


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 14, 2014)

Does Dave have functional hearing anymore? I can't even comprehend that he thought that he was playing remotely well.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 14, 2014)

I felt embarrassed watching that.

Here's Alexi and Roope playing the same thing, only it doesn't sound like ass and they look bored.


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 14, 2014)

That was...dunno...after such a performance I would have killed myself in the fathomless depths of the Marianna trench...darkness...infinity.

So...I downloaded Children Of Bodoms's tabs of that and had a go to see ihow hard that was.
3/8 time signature, 140 bpm almost all 16th.
An average player with hard memory problems like me can learn it up to speed in 2 days max.
I played flawlessly the first 32 bars up to speed in 25 minutes of practice.

Dunno what to say.
It's quite a shameless performance.
I feel for Dave, I love Megadeth but couldn't help but laugh at how the ego of a man can destroy him and his reputation.
Humbleness should tell where to stop.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 14, 2014)

Why wasn't Chris asked this do this? He's the one that actually is classically trained. This is... this is just bad.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 14, 2014)

So I read through the thread and the article and the reddit post and figured "aw man, people just really hate Dave... I mean, it was probably 'meh' at worst".

Then I watched it.


----------



## Lickers (Apr 14, 2014)

Sucks to be Dave.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 14, 2014)

stevexc said:


> So I read through the thread and the article and the reddit post and figured "aw man, people just really hate Dave... I mean, it was probably 'meh' at worst".
> 
> Then I watched it.



I can imagine. I don't think I'm going to watch. I actually like Dave and his legacy and I don't want it to be tarnished.


----------



## vanhendrix (Apr 14, 2014)

Somebody should do a reverse 'Shreds' video and replace it with a killer accurate guitar lead.

This.....this is Shred Durst all over again. Poor Dave, you'll never get back into Metallica now


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 14, 2014)

Tennessee, he's all yours.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Does Dave have functional hearing anymore?



After Super Collider, I think he doesn't. 

Ever since Megadeth reunited, his lead guitar skills took a really, really steep drop, IMO, so this isn't too surprising.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounded pretty damn impressive to my ears, not sure what the big deal is?


----------



## The ProfEscher (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my god this one is somehow even worse.


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

The ProfEscher said:


> Oh my god this one is somehow even worse.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 14, 2014)

Well since Metallica did it, clearly Dave has to try and copy what they did ages ago. This is what jealousy does to a man. Ffs, let it go Dave! 

His tone and playing are WAY off here, even by megadave standards. Broderick would have been a MUCH better choice to do this, but .... logic because Dave.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, that sounds horrible. A full, wonderful sounding orchestra and then a tinny, thin, whiny guitar tone trying to fit in with the big kids.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 14, 2014)

I like Dave's playing on their older albums, but his style is not suited to this at all. I mean, most of his stuff is pentatonic and chromatic. That, combined with not really being that clean of a player in the first place. I'm not really surprised.

I would LOVE to see Broderick do this. I can't help but think he's incredibly stifled artistically by being in the band. However, it probably nets him a huge paycheck. A man's gotta eat.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 14, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> I would LOVE to see Broderick do this. I can't help but think he's incredibly stifled artistically by being in the band. However, it probably nets him a huge paycheck. A man's gotta eat.


 
Very much this. I LOVED his playing pre-Megadeth, especially in Jag Panzer. I really can't seem to get into any of his work with 'Deth though. Its a shame too, given his extensive Classical and Jazz background.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 14, 2014)

How can it even be so out of tune, wtf???


----------



## stevexc (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, here's a... better video. It's actually listenable... but still pretty damn amateur hour-y.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2014)

The secret to sounding better is leather pants and gold chains, obviously.


----------



## zombieritual (Apr 14, 2014)

i've been cringing so hard watching these videos, i'm just so surprised with how anal that guy is about everyone else playing everything perfectly all the time that this even happened. dude needs to hang it up already, i wish broderick would have done it instead at least it would have sounded like it should have.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 14, 2014)

Nevermind...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 14, 2014)

Two things
A- I predicted somewhere here (in the announcement thread of this Dave thingy) that he would have messed based on what Dave did with the Cemetary Gates solo in the jam with Dream Theater.
B- Yngwie could only play with a Japanese orchestra that has Oriental Zen patience.
The Cavallino Rampante doesn't show, but his ad libitum piripiri during Far Beyond The Sun could mess the timings of the most professional musicians LOL


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

^That Cemetary Gates solo was one of the worst things I've ever heard. Glad I've already seen it so that I don't have to now.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 14, 2014)

I still consider Dave the BEST all around metal guitarist, but this was such a bad idea. Dave is a monster lead player as long as he stays in his comfort zone which isn't a bad thing at all, we all have our strengths and weaknesses. Of course the sound is excruciatingly bad too and I know how much that can throw You off Your game at a gig. This could have been cool, but it just wasn't planned out for shit obviously. What would have actually worked MUCH better is interpreting Megadeth classics into a symphonic arrangement. Dave definitely could have handled that and Megadeth's complex arrangements would sound great with the symphonic sound.


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

Rawkmann said:


> I still consider Dave the BEST all around metal guitarist



Well that's not something I've ever heard before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, I consider Dave an awesome rhythm guitarist, but a lead guitarist, he's REALLY lacking these days.

Also, "all around". I've yet to hear Dave do anything besides your standard thrash metal and old-school metal/hard rock.


----------



## Necris (Apr 14, 2014)

The secret to Yngwies power is his chest hair.


----------



## asher (Apr 14, 2014)

Joose said:


> Well that's not something I've ever heard before.



"Them's fightin' words"


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2014)

Jesus Christ.

Give me 10 minutes to practice and _I_ could've played better than that. That was just terrible.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 14, 2014)

Joose said:


> Well that's not something I've ever heard before.



He may not sweep or do blazing neo classical runs, but the man can create music that is complex but still catchy, he IS actually a great lead player, and rhythmically nobody can touch him. I realize Megadeth's albums has been pretty hit or miss lately but Endgame was recent enough that I believe Dave still has ingenuity to create another masterpiece.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2014)

Rawkmann said:


> but the man *used to* create music that is complex but still catchy



Fix'd. 

I used to be a huge Megadeth fanboy, but after Thirteen and Super Collider, I have no faith anymore. He just doesn't give a ..... All he wants to do it be Ted Nugent 2.0. He can't sing anymore, all he tries to do is write generic metal and rock, and as you can hear, he can barely play lead anymore.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 14, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> Well since Metallica did it, clearly Dave has to try and copy what they did ages ago. This is what jealousy does to a man. Ffs, let it go Dave!


 All of this!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll take S&M over this 10 times over.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> I used to be a huge Megadeth fanboy, but after Thirteen and Super Collider, I have no faith anymore. He just doesn't give a ..... All he wants to do it be Ted Nugent 2.0.



Hey I can't really blame You there, I am still a huge Megadeth fan though, but Super Collider really tested my devotion.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 14, 2014)

.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll take S&M over this 10 times over.



...wait do people not like S&M? I really enjoyed that album, not gonna lie.

I was really hoping that this was going to be in the same vein (Megadeth being supported by an orchestra, as opposed to Dave trying to outshine an orchestra), some of their newer hard rock stuff would have worked pretty well. Maybe even some of their stuff from back when they played thrash.


----------



## fps (Apr 14, 2014)

The ProfEscher said:


> Oh my god this one is somehow even worse.




Jesus Pig....ing Christ. He is just destroying his own reputation and legacy, and embarrassing metal fans everywhere.


----------



## decypher (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm surprised that they pulled through with it after watching the videos. Didn't they discuss stuff during rehearsals?

Yes the quality of the recordings may be shitty, but there's just no way that this ever COULD sound good.



Weird S&M comparisons... that stuff was at least executed on a professional level. This is a joke, it's like a youtube spoof.


----------



## ihave27frets (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy balls. I really thought it was fake. I wish it was.


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

Rawkmann said:


> He may not sweep or do blazing neo classical runs, but the man can create music that is complex but still catchy, he IS actually a great lead player, and rhythmically nobody can touch him. I realize Megadeth's albums has been pretty hit or miss lately but Endgame was recent enough that I believe Dave still has ingenuity to create another masterpiece.



Right, but you said _best all around_ metal guitarist, which is genuinely not something I've ever heard before lol.


----------



## Nats (Apr 14, 2014)

I want my money back and I wasn't even there.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, finally watched the videos. That's worse than even I imagined, and I imagined it was quite bad.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 14, 2014)

Joose said:


> Right, but you said _best all around_ metal guitarist, which is genuinely not something I've ever heard before lol.



He's been described as such by the well-known rock music journalist Joel McIver, who does know what he's on about.

I don't agree though... I mean yeah, he can play and write well (and the Holy Wars solo is pretty sick), but there are loads of other metal guitarists who also write great songs and can play Dave into the ground. I haven't watched the video but I don't really want to either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2014)

Trust me, you're doing yourself a favor by skipping this.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 14, 2014)

Joose said:


> Right, but you said _best all around_ metal guitarist, which is genuinely not something I've ever heard before lol.



Hey, its my opinion, just glad I could amuse You with it.


----------



## mikezausky (Apr 14, 2014)

Let the horror show keep going! For those who have not seen, I left the end of JP's solo, just to compare... kkkkkk 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_CniXIMb0oo#t=298

Somehow, this solo reminds me of Kirk Hammett...


----------



## The ProfEscher (Apr 14, 2014)

I mean that's not great but it's not nearly as bad as this symphony performance. Like, what even happened. How can you play guitar for like 35 years and pull out something like that?


----------



## ah_graylensman (Apr 14, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> Tennessee, he's all yours.



Oh, hell no. We don't want him.


----------



## Svava (Apr 15, 2014)

This guy played with Chris Broderick? Like... forseriously you guys?


EDIT:

HE WAS ALLOWED ON STAGE WITH THE [email protected][email protected][email protected]?

I DECLARE DJIHAAAAAAAD ><[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 15, 2014)

stevexc said:


> ...wait do people not like S&M? I really enjoyed that album, not gonna lie.


I globally don't like S&M because I didn't like the road Metallica was takign at that time and it was the epitome of it. (new sound, short hair, James voice being ....ed up)
I woudl however take it 100 times over that parody of Dave, who has been taken by aliens and replaced with a badly programmed clone.


----------



## straymond (Apr 15, 2014)

me before:
"wowsers! dave goes neo-classical! YEAH!"

after:


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> That was...dunno...after such a performance I would have killed myself in the fathomless depths of the Marianna trench...darkness...infinity.
> 
> So...I downloaded Children Of Bodoms's tabs of that and had a go to see ihow hard that was.
> 3/8 time signature, 140 bpm almost all 16th.
> ...



I was about to post this thread on your profile, OmegaSlayer, thinking you'd find it very interesting. I guess you got here first. 

Anyways, what the hell happened here?! Do you believe this?! Why would Dave chose to do this all of a sudden?! Is this guy serious?!


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 15, 2014)

I watched the first 22 seconds of "Summer", laughed, felt disappointed, and proceeded to look for videos of Tosin doing his thing to clear my ears.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2014)

Svava said:


> This guy played with Chris Broderick? Like... forseriously you guys?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Exactly, this guy plays with Chris Broderick? Seriously?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> I was about to post this thread on your profile, OmegaSlayer, thinking you'd find it very interesting. I guess you got here first.
> 
> Anyways, what the hell happened here?! Do you believe this?! Why would Dave chose to do this all of a sudden?! Is this guy serious?!



It's true, it's true.
This was a forecast.

Dave is not a bad player by any means.
He's good at his own things.
But he's not a refined versatile guitarist.
Outside his 3 note per string pentatotic he's out of comfort zone.

E-17-15-12------------------------------------
B----------17-15-12---------------------------
G-------------------15-14-12------------------
D----------------------------14-13-12---------
A-------------------------------------14-13-12

He should have understood his own limits, like we all do when trying to learn a pattern/exercise and be honest with himself and realize some things were out of his reach.

This is the victory of ego against dignity, something that is always a sad show to attend to.


----------



## no_dice (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not a hater of Dave or Megadeth, but good lord that was bad. If that were me, I would be humiliated that there is video evidence of that happening.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2014)

^ haha...That's a pretty good forecast...He actually plays like that? Thought he was a much better player judging from his music. He's a good rhythm player for sure - I always found Megadeth's riffs more interesting. And judging from his interviews on Some Kinda Monster, he didn't seem that egotistic. But coming to a classical music performance without any practice, is weird. 

btw. Russell Allen did an awesome job in this performance. This guy is entertaining.


----------



## The ProfEscher (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> ^ haha...That's a pretty good forecast... Thought he was a much better player judging from his music. He's a good rhythm player for sure - I always found Megadeth's riffs more interesting. *And judging from his interviews on Some Kinda Monster, he didn't seem that egotistic.*


Have you read any other interview from him in the past like five years? There's one in which he names himself, along with Hetfield and Malcolm Young, as the three best rhythm guitarists in the WORLD, and another one where he claims his band was the first band to ever have a website. Not to mention all the crazy conspiracy theories and conservative nonsense he's spewed out before.


----------



## Svava (Apr 15, 2014)

The ProfEscher said:


> Have you read any other interview from him in the past like five years? There's one in which he names himself, along with Hetfield and Malcolm Young, as the three best rhythm guitarists in the WORLD, and another one where he claims his band was the first band to ever have a website. Not to mention all the crazy conspiracy theories and conservative nonsense he's spewed out before.



I don't have my neuro text on hand but I'm fairly sure this condition is called "Kanyism"...


It appears the only cure is being slapped upside the head by someone bigger than you... 

Mainly caused by not getting corrected as a kid when you say stupid garbage....

Need to do more research...


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2014)

^^ Really? I just don't know what to say. I saw one of his interviews where he talks American politics, and it was obvious that he didn't have his thoughts straightened out. It was embarrassing, of course. 

I guess rock stardom completely deluded him. Some try to get out of it (Hetfield, Vai), others don't (Axl Rose?)

---

Kanyism? haha... good appropriate one!


----------



## stevexc (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave was a solid player back in the day. But he had his good ol' friend MASSIVE CRIPPLING DRUG ADDICTION to help him out, plus some excellent players on his team.

Since then, though... I mean, The System Has Failed was a pretty good album (at least compared to the couple before it...), but there wasn't much of a wow-factor to it. Chris Poland provided a lot of the lead work anyways. Maybe it was the arm injury, but he is just not the guitarist he once was. Plus he's proven time and time again that he doesn't exactly make great decisions.

This was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Double A (Apr 15, 2014)

So this is what it sounds like when complete asshole let's his ego get the best of him.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2014)

To be honest, I really enjoy most of his albums. And every album since Chris Broderick, has been solid releases, in my opinion, especially Super Collider, as long as you acknowledge that it's a really good hard rock album (except the king-pin track, for people who like aggressive stuff).


----------



## InHiding (Apr 15, 2014)

"Pull over shithead! This is the cops."

I don't know why I just wrote that.

I'm actually a huge Mustaine fan. He has written some monster riffs and RIP is one of my fav metal albums ever. I wonder how much they practiced? Can't be that much, if at all.


----------



## Edika (Apr 15, 2014)

I think he really did what the event advertized, supposedly he went with his amp and guitar and "interrupted" a symphony by playing jamming along with them. It seems he practiced his parts by trying to learn them by ear, didn't practice with the orchestra or do any sound check with them or any sound check at all. Otherwise the feedback issues and the unbearable tone would be more or less resolved.

I assume this is the reason there was no official recording of the event. It didn't seem to be very organized and Dave spending too much in cash and effort. Too bad everybody has a recording device on him nowadays.


----------



## Joose (Apr 15, 2014)

Edika said:


> I think he really did what the event advertized, supposedly he went with his amp and guitar and "interrupted" a symphony by playing jamming along with them. It seems he practiced his parts by trying to learn them by ear, didn't practice with the orchestra or do any sound check with them or any sound check at all. Otherwise the feedback issues and the unbearable tone would be more or less resolved.
> 
> I assume this is the reason there was no official recording of the event. It didn't seem to be very organized and Dave spending too much in cash and effort. Too bad everybody has a recording device on him nowadays.



I know how you meant that... but, "He's not a very good lead player, so nothing about this was done professionally" was how I read it.

But alas, I'm not a Mustaine fan and never have been.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 15, 2014)

Edika said:


> I think he really did what the event advertized, supposedly he went with his amp and guitar and "interrupted" a symphony by playing jamming along with them. It seems he practiced his parts by trying to learn them by ear, didn't practice with the orchestra or do any sound check with them or any sound check at all. Otherwise the feedback issues and the unbearable tone would be more or less resolved.
> 
> I assume this is the reason there was no official recording of the event. It didn't seem to be very organized and Dave spending too much in cash and effort. Too bad everybody has a recording device on him nowadays.



That may have been the idea of it - metal guitarist "crashing" a symphony - but it was definitely planned out. Dean specifically made a guitar for him for the event, it was advertised by the SF Symphony far in advance - there's absolutely no excuse for it to not have been handled professionally.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 15, 2014)

In the end Dave is a honey badger and...


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah... after Thirteen and Super Coiler, I've had enough.


----------



## sartorious (Apr 15, 2014)

Talking about creationism vs. evolution? Meh. Who cares? Get back to music.
Getting folks' political panties in a bunch? Whatever, Dave. Get back to music.
Offending journalists' precious worldviews? Yeah, they'll editorialize about you. Get back to music.
....ing up well-known classical works, as Mr. Metal with a symphony of professional musicians? This is bad. This isn't anything good. Stay away from music.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2014)

After Super Collider, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 16, 2014)

Joose said:


> Dave Mustaine Played with the San Diego Symphony and Did Worse Things to the Four Seasons Than Climate Change | NOISEY


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)

^Yeah, I'd say that about sums up most people's reactions.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Apr 16, 2014)

That was beyond embarrassing.

Also, Mustaine has written some of the greatest metal songs ever, RIP probably being my favorite album ever. The dude is great, or at least was at some point; I don't know what the deal was with that though.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 16, 2014)

wait. are we completely sure this isn't fake?

it is way too bad to be true.


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)

No less fake than his solo on Cemetery Gates when Dream Theater covered it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy wars!, here, the punishment is due!
Can't understand if this is a conjuring but as a fan my soul is hit by a tornado.
That guitar takes no prisoners, his hands seemed addicted to chaos and the raped kitty sound would wake up deads.
This seemed like a foreclosure of a dream but turned out to be a countdown to extinction.
Dave should face the train of consequences after this performance, he will really have to face high speed dirt and five magics won't be enough to keep his captive honour and his reputation.
I feel sour...like having ashes in my mouth.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh my god the uploader.



> Pro Sound Board audio! much better! F*CK the haters! \m/ ViVaLdI \m/





> I just posted ride of the valkyries! A Nother classical track improved by the metal maestro.&#65279;





> Shut up Metallica fanboy&#65279;


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 16, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


>




BONER!


----------



## Majkel (Apr 16, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


>




That just made it so much worse... Only thing I can think of is that he just couldn't hear himself properly and just didn't give two shits about practicing, but then again - this is a professional gig with Dave Mustaine from Megadeth. I can't imagine him not having a proper set up and soundcheck in this context.


----------



## Edika (Apr 16, 2014)

Joose said:


> I know how you meant that... but, "He's not a very good lead player, so nothing about this was done professionally" was how I read it.
> 
> But alas, I'm not a Mustaine fan and never have been.



It wasn't exactly my intention for the most part. I don't consider Mustaine a bad lead player, mostly mediocre by today's standards. Maybe good by early 80's standards but you could hear the difference even with Poland next to him, not to mention Friedman. His raw, pentatonic, chromatic playing is good for some songs and parts but not for everything. 

A person with his history doing a performance like that is anything but professional. To perform classical music requires certain discipline and practice. If timing and accuracy is important for the orchestra, then it's even more important for the soloist. Since he doesn't have classical training he either learned the parts by tab or by ear and seemed to have done by approximation. 

Bottom line you just don't learn parts half assed and rely on whatever talent you have to wing it and improvise when you get lost. At least not in classical/orchestral music.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 16, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


>




that tone is like icepicks in my ears.


----------



## Nats (Apr 16, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


>




If you're a Mustaine fan I have to imagine It's like seeing your prized race horse break a leg


----------



## hairychris (Apr 16, 2014)

Nats said:


> If you're a Mustaine fan I have to imagine It's like seeing your prized race horse *eat it's own hooves for a laugh*



Probably closer to the truth, tbh.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 16, 2014)

Man this is really sad to see, such a shame. I would be humiliated if I was him. Like stated hundreds of times before, he's written some amazing songs/albums but this is just awful. I kinda feel bad for him to be honest.


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know if I should consider it funny or sad, but this man won'tbe remembered in music history for Rust In Peace but for this show.

On a side note...I can't help but think at Metallica, Marty, Menza, Broderick and all the people Dave fired watching this videos and not be able to contain their bladders cause they laugh too much.
Seriously, think about the reaction of Lars Ulrich watchin' this.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I don't know if I should consider it funny or sad, but this man won'tbe remembered in music history for Rust In Peace but for this show.



I doubt it. Everyone's gonna forget about this for the most part within a couple years unless Dave starts making a huge deal out of it. Which is definitely possible.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 16, 2014)

ah_graylensman said:


> Oh, hell no. We don't want him.



From the man himself, moving there for his daughter's music career.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 16, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I doubt it. Everyone's gonna forget about this for the most part within a couple years unless Dave starts making a huge deal out of it. Which is definitely possible.



Most would probably not remember the band or the genre as a whole not too far into the future. If the genre is dying out, we are probably the last wave of people sticking around. But again, that could just be a pessimistic outlook of thrash. It's possible I am undermining the potential of the genre to become a broader cultural movement than just a generation or two.

But Dave Mustain, besides you and me, I doubt anyone will bother to care.


----------



## KFW (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, I can't imagine thrash sticking around much longer. It was cool to young guitarists 8-10 years ago, but these days there is so much other virtuosity that most young people look at thrash and think "That's recorded shitty and the riffs are just fast and simple."

It had a good run, was fresh at one point, but I don't really think something like that could come back, not without being gimmicky at least.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 16, 2014)

^ Thrash might pass, good riffs won't.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 16, 2014)

KFW said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine thrash sticking around much longer. It was cool to young guitarists 8-10 years ago, but these days there is so much other virtuosity that most young people look at thrash and think "That's recorded shitty and the riffs are just fast and simple.


What!? Simple riffs have always been a staple of rock music and music in general (replace riff with melody for pop and many other genres) You forget that this site represents a very small minority in the music community, it is not the end all be all of metal world, virtuosity doesn't mean better or makes something less complex obsolete. And as for "Shitty" production, I've never heard anyone say Master of Puppets has shitty production or was simple to play. Some genres like Death metal and Black metal use "Shitty" production because it aids the sound the artists are going for. Thrash metal is no where near dying out, more so evolving.


----------



## KFW (Apr 16, 2014)

> Thrash might pass, good riffs won't.



I agree with this, I think if thrash was to make a real "comeback" it would have to be a band that has sincerely good riffs/songwriting, a probably a fresher take on it. 



> What!? Simple riffs have always been a staple of rock music and music in general (replace riff with melody for pop and many other genres) You forget that this site represents a very small minority in the music community, it is not the end all be all of metal world, virtuosity doesn't mean better or makes something less complex obsolete. And as for "Shitty" production, I've never heard anyone say Master of Puppets has shitty production or was simple to play. Some genres like Death metal and Black metal use "Shitty" production because it aids the sound the artists are going for. Thrash metal is no where near dying out, more so evolving.



My post doesn't reflect my opinion, it's just the impression I get from what I've seen in the online metal community. When I was 15 (10 years ago) there was a pretty big crowd of younger guys into thrash. It was still most people's introduction into guitar, and the virtuosity is what attracted me/other players. I think these days, the 15-18 year olds are attracted to other styles of metal and virtuosity.

I'm still a fan of thrash, but I'm noticing it's an older crowd. I could be generalizing, and my only experience is what I've seen online through a handful of websites, but I really don't see thrash being very popular amongst young guitarists. And I can't imagine it making a huge comeback, other than just being "classic metal". Just my opinion, could be wrong.


----------



## Der JD (Apr 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> What!? Simple riffs have always been a staple of rock music and music in general (replace riff with melody for pop and many other genres) You forget that this site represents a very small minority in the music community, it is not the end all be all of metal world, virtuosity doesn't mean better or makes something less complex obsolete. And as for "Shitty" production, I've never heard anyone say Master of Puppets has shitty production or was simple to play. Some genres like Death metal and Black metal use "Shitty" production because it aids the sound the artists are going for. Thrash metal is no where near dying out, more so evolving.


 
This.

If anything, I think thrash has seen an increase in popularity over the last few years. 

Also, when has thrash ever been "simple"? Sure, it's not Necrophagist level technical and doesn't usually require the level of skill of someone like John Petrucci, but c'mon, "simple riffs"?


----------



## KFW (Apr 16, 2014)

Like I said, I was exaggerating and it's not my opinion. But I think what's popular with younger people these days is a less straightforward riffing style (djent, prog stuff). And I think what some younger people would think when they heard thrash is that it sounds very straightforward. 

Again, not what I think about thrash, but it's kind of the impression I get from my limited experience on some forums with younger people, compared to when I was young and on metal forums.

And you really think it's grown in popularity? I'm not asking in a confrontational kind of way...a literal curious question. Because it seems like I haven't heard much newer thrash stuff, or much talk about it other than the big bands that will always be talked about (Metallica, Slayer, etc.). Maybe it's just the trends of the places I've frequented.

And let me elaborate: I'm talking more about the less popular thrash bands. Megadeth and Metallica will ALWAYS be around in the music community, just because they were so huge and influential. So that part of thrash will never die out. But 8-10 years ago, it seemed there was a bit of a peak for bands like Testament, Overkill, Kreator, and Municipal Waste had a good spike in popularity around that time.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> Most would probably not remember the band or the genre as a whole not too far into the future. If the genre is dying out, we are probably the last wave of people sticking around. But again, that could just be a pessimistic outlook of thrash. It's possible I am undermining the potential of the genre to become a broader cultural movement than just a generation or two.
> 
> But Dave Mustain, besides you and me, I doubt anyone will bother to care.





KFW said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine thrash sticking around much longer. It was cool to young guitarists 8-10 years ago, but these days there is so much other virtuosity that most young people look at thrash and think "That's recorded shitty and the riffs are just fast and simple."
> 
> It had a good run, was fresh at one point, but I don't really think something like that could come back, not without being gimmicky at least.




...this is all sarcasm, right?

Rust in Peace is almost a quarter century old. If it was going to be forgotten, it would have been. And it's still being hailed as one of the greatest metal albums, and that's on top of the many other (relatively) critically acclaimed Megadeth albums out there. Nobody is gonna forget Megadeth any more than they'll forget Nickelback, or Bon Jovi, or Metallica, or Madonna. Even if thrash does die in the next few years (which I can't see happening, I'm sorry - and when i said "a couple years" earlier I literally meant this time next year, maybe the year after everyone will have forgotten about this if he doesn't start up a huge ad campaign for a live album or whatever) nobody's gonna forget Megadeth. At least nobody who cared in the first place.

And this is coming from someone who "likes" - as opposed to "loves" - Megadeth, and is not a fan of Dave Mustaine.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2014)

People saying Thrash will pass makes me a sad panda


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Apr 16, 2014)

Thrash already "passed" in the early 90s. Then all the 80s teenagers hit middle age and wanted to recapture our youth, thus, Thrash had a resurgence. Mark it down, Grunge is next to resurge, and Thrash will go quietly into the background. That's ok, the evolution of genres is inevitable and will hopefully create interesting new material.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 16, 2014)

stevexc said:


> ...this is all sarcasm, right?
> 
> "Nobody is gonna forget Megadeth any more than they'll forget Nickelback, or Bon Jovi, or Metallica, or Madonna. "



That's partially what I meant. I just don't see the hype around these classic thrash bands anymore. If I remember correctly, for us who grew up with these were somewhat fanatic about these bands. Could I stretch it and call it a fad of our generation? 

But again, on the other hand, the ones who do love metal, in general, are very passionate about it. So I can confidently say that it will stick around as long as people love the distorted sound. And of course, there are more and more metal players globally now than before. Supply will meet demand. So I hope we keep up the demand.

But Dave Mustain? I don't know. (I'm a big fan of Megadeth)

---

But in very laymen terms, I haven't heard any real 'aggressive' stuff in a while. The modern metal stuff sounds like good technical and *musical proficiency*, no doubt, but there is no adrenaline to them!

Edit: i know, i know, this aggressive sound is subjective.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 16, 2014)

Joose said:


>





Ha ha!


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)

^I died a couple times watching it.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 16, 2014)

If someone would have told me that was one of the fake "shreds" videos I would have believed them.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 16, 2014)

stevexc said:


> ...this is all sarcasm, right?
> 
> Rust in Peace is almost a quarter century old. If it was going to be forgotten, it would have been. And it's still being hailed as one of the greatest metal albums, and that's on top of the many other (relatively) critically acclaimed Megadeth albums out there. Nobody is gonna forget Megadeth any more than they'll forget *Nickelback*, or Bon Jovi, or Metallica, or Madonna. Even if thrash does die in the next few years (which I can't see happening, I'm sorry - and when i said "a couple years" earlier I literally meant this time next year, maybe the year after everyone will have forgotten about this if he doesn't start up a huge ad campaign for a live album or whatever) nobody's gonna forget Megadeth. At least nobody who cared in the first place.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who "likes" - as opposed to "loves" - Megadeth, and is not a fan of Dave Mustaine.



I sure hope they won't remember Nickelback, and think they're such a soulless commercial band that they have a good chance of being looked at as the rock equivalent of New Kids on the Block or something where they're mostly just remembered as "haha, we listened to some stupid stuff when were kids!", but agreed with everything else here. There's no way this will be remembered over Rust in Peace, I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of people who hold that up as a metal classic will never even hear about this show, let alone watch videos of this. Most of those people wrote megadeth off years ago, it doesn't diminish their past albums.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 16, 2014)

^ I don't really think anybody who'll eventually grow older will laugh at themselves for listening to Nickelback. Nickelback is commercial, but their music/lyric content is much sensible and reflects how most people think and feel. Rather, I think people would laugh at themselves for listening to Lil Wayne.


----------



## Svava (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> ^ I don't really think anybody who'll eventually grow older will laugh at themselves for listening to Nickelback. Nickelback is commercial, but their music/lyric content is much sensible and reflects how most people think and feel. Rather, I think people would laugh at themselves for listening to Lil Wayne.



You mentioned Nickelback and Lil Wayne in the same post.

Congratulations.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 16, 2014)

I know, I know. And thank you. I didn't know you liked Lil Wayne ...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 17, 2014)

To get things straight...
Today's measure of fame and relevancy is internet.
It's not the magazines anymore.
Go to youtube and search "Dave Mustaine"
The infamous Vivaldi's Summer performance is in the first page.
130000+ views in 3 days and counting.
If you check the other vids in the result page and you do some math you see how the video is becoming notorious.
If in 3 years a kid discovers metal and searches Dave Mustaine on youtube, he'll find that video before the others.


----------



## Edika (Apr 17, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> On a side note...I can't help but think at Metallica, Marty, Menza, *Broderick* and all the people Dave fired...



Whaaaaat?!?! Is Broderick out of Megadeth? When did that happen or is it a typo? If it's true then I don't know how I missed that!


----------



## Dooky (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to be a huge Mustaine fan. But in recent times he's been getting harder & harder to like - Almost to the stage where I'm losing respect for the guy.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 17, 2014)

Edika said:


> Whaaaaat?!?! Is Broderick out of Megadeth? When did that happen or is it a typo? If it's true then I don't know how I missed that!



Not a typo, just you. Mustaine didn't fire Metallica either...


----------



## fps (Apr 17, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> To get things straight...
> Today's measure of fame and relevancy is internet.
> It's not the magazines anymore.
> Go to youtube and search "Dave Mustaine"
> ...



Yeah but they won't, they'll search Megadeth. Also, youtube pushes newer videos and there won't be the kind of long-lasting interest in seeing this that there is in seeing him talk about Holy Wars, or some of those other videos on the first page. There's no indication from the title that the performance is a disaster, and it being classical not metal most people will probably skip it.


Also, people are smart, and have the time to look at more than one video, so I don't know that a video of the guy twenty years after his prime wrecking a clearly badly prepared solo performance is going to matter much. Just look at how poor Megadeth's material is now and plenty of people still think he's a metal god.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Apr 17, 2014)

As long as there are vids like these on youtube I dont think thrash metal has anything to worry about.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 17, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> People saying Thrash will pass makes me a sad panda


 
That just reminded me of this article:

Re-thrash, a Postmortem

In terms of new thrash there's a few bands like Sylosis and Revocation that take a new and refreshing spin on the genre, and other guys like Evile, Warbringer, (new) Havok and Battlecross that are pushing the traditions even further, as opposed to say Municipal Waste, who's been releasing the same damn album for the past 10 years. Yeah you can argue Slayer's done the same, but Municipal Waste haven't released a strong album as Reign In Blood or Seasons In The Abyss...


----------



## Edika (Apr 17, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Not a typo, just you. Mustaine didn't fire Metallica either...



Honestly I didn't even see Metallica as my mind just stopped at Broderick fired. So was he and when?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 17, 2014)

Edika said:


> Whaaaaat?!?! Is Broderick out of Megadeth? When did that happen or is it a typo? If it's true then I don't know how I missed that!



Nah, not typo, I just write convoluted cryptic crap 'cause it's brutal


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 17, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That just reminded me of this article:
> 
> Re-thrash, a Postmortem
> 
> In terms of new thrash there's a few bands like Sylosis and Revocation that take a new and refreshing spin on the genre, and other guys like Evile, Warbringer, (new) Havok and Battlecross that are pushing the traditions even further, as opposed to say Municipal Waste, who's been releasing the same damn album for the past 10 years. Yeah you can argue Slayer's done the same, but Municipal Waste haven't released a strong album as Reign In Blood or Seasons In The Abyss...




Thanks for mentioning these bands.

Some of these new wave thrash acts seem to be just caricaturing what thrash was like back in the 80s. I think Municipal Waste is an example of a band who's been trying to cash in on that caricature.

Others, like Revocation, really seem to be pushing it seriously. I don't think they are recycling thrash, but are on the forefront of it. Revocation is underrated for the style they bring. You guys should check them out in case you haven't. The frontman is a superb player. He graduated from Berklee similar to some players on SSO, which should somewhat indicate dedication to his craft.


----------



## knagy0325 (Apr 17, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CCR88AflprQ
"I don`t practice, cause I get bored doing it."


----------



## karjim (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RggrHIlIlpc&feature=player_detailpage
Oh god, Vivaldi will back to haunt you....Wash you ears with the best interpretation of these hardcore four seasons winter parts...This guy know his alternate picking and the licks !!!

And Uli did a bad job too...


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 17, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I sure hope they won't remember Nickelback, and think they're such a soulless commercial band that they have a good chance of being looked at as the rock equivalent of New Kids on the Block


Well, you do remember New Kids on the Block, it seems.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 17, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Well, you do remember New Kids on the Block, it seems.



I meant remember in the sense of "hold up as some classic," not remember in the sense of HEY REMEMBER THAT SONG ABOUT THE GIRL'S PHONE NUMBER BOY WAS THAT STUPID


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 17, 2014)

karjim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rggr...yer_detailpage
> Oh god, Vivaldi will back to haunt you....Wash you ears with the best interpretation of these hardcore four seasons winter parts...This guy know his alternate picking and the licks !!!
> 
> And Uli did a bad job too...









That's the 3rd movement of summer, not winter, and has a ridiculous gain level with no dynamics... Uli's versions actually manage to preserve some of the dynamic range of the originals. Rondat does at least hit the right notes and at the right time though which is more than can be said about Mustaine


----------



## Darknut (Apr 17, 2014)

yo lets be real those comments about thrash dying and mustaine being remembered for shitting on vivaldi are straight delusional.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm awaiting Dave Mustaine's response to the internet outrage of this performance. I'm sure it will go a little something like this:

"I played that performance with severe tendonitis in both hands and while that affected my performance the biggest negative affect came from the NSA intercepting my brainwaves which interrupted my mental process. To all my fans we have to stop Obama before it's too late! He knows I'm a rebel with major influence hence the attacks on me by NSA brainwave intercepting satellites. They tried to make me look bad to ruin my credibility but overall I prevailed and still delivered a hell of a performance."


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 17, 2014)

"I slept on my arm weird, it totally wasn't related to shooting heroin"


----------



## hairychris (Apr 17, 2014)

Thrash already died once, in about 1991. It reached saturation point and the amount of utterly shit bands around was quite something...

As for Mustaine, he was great in his day especially as a writer/arranger and rhythm player but he's had delusions of grandeur for some years now. If he'd have done the "S&M"-style thing and had some orchestral arrangements for Megadeth tunes, that could have been pretty cool. But Metallica already went there. He's simply never had the chops for what he's tried to do here... or, rather, it's not in his comfort zone which amounts to the same thing in this case.

Maybe hanging around with Chris Broderick put this idea into his head.

Oooooops.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> I'm awaiting Dave Mustaine's response to the internet outrage of this performance. I'm sure it will go a little something like this:
> 
> "I played that performance with severe tendonitis in both hands and while that affected my performance the biggest negative affect came from the NSA intercepting my brainwaves which interrupted my mental process. To all my fans we have to stop Obama before it's too late! He knows I'm a rebel with major influence hence the attacks on me by NSA brainwave intercepting satellites. They tried to make me look bad to ruin my credibility but overall I prevailed and still delivered a hell of a performance."



and not to mention Lars.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 17, 2014)

hairychris said:


> Maybe hanging around with Chris Broderick put this idea into his head.
> 
> Oooooops.



He got jealous.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 17, 2014)

Just listened to the cemetary gates video. It's pretty bad, but not all that surprising. his fast stuff has always sounded like random notes pretty much, going back to his metallica days in the footage that's around. Even on the rust in peace album solos you can hear it. What makes it worse in the video is he misses half of them even!

It's sad that the guest guitarist just comes into a group of badass players and just shits the bed. Maybe i'm crazy but shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 17, 2014)

Edika said:


> Honestly I didn't even see Metallica as my mind just stopped at Broderick fired. So was he and when?



No. I'm not sure why this is unclear  He said "...Broderick and all of the people Dave fired...", not "...Broderick and all of the *other* people Dave fired..."

Clear as crystal to me.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 17, 2014)

My ears are searing with pain...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 17, 2014)

Dave, buddy..please stick to doing rhythm.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spectre 1 said:


> As long as there are vids like these on youtube I dont think thrash metal has anything to worry about.




Megadeth really were something back in the day, weren't they?

Those rhythms, so tight! I would love to hear Broderick play with them when the rest of the band was in its prime. I love Marty's solos and he's a super creative player, but Broderick is much more technically proficient (not that I don't love Marty's playing as well).


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 17, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> No. I'm not sure why this is unclear  He said "...Broderick and all of the people Dave fired...", not "...Broderick and all of the *other* people Dave fired..."
> 
> Clear as crystal to me.



One would have to think though, who could Dave even hire to play for him if Broderick were to leave? The list of people who can execute the stuff is pretty damn short


----------



## Herrick (Apr 17, 2014)

Spectre 1 said:


> As long as there are vids like these on youtube I dont think thrash metal has anything to worry about.




Back when they were truly a Force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Damo707 (Apr 17, 2014)

That was bad but not nearly as bad as everyone's making it out to be. It's more of a statement than a tribute..


----------



## ONE (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 18, 2014)

I could imagine Mustaine having been extremely nervous during this performance which may have totally screwed up his technique/playing and maybe he was also not prepared enough. He probably under-estimated this ...

What I don't get though, if there was a rehearsal, wouldn't someone say 'sorry, Dave, this is not going to work' and call it off ?!?!
With the internet this is all over the world in no time and he's begin taken apart ... that is the one thing I don't like about it, despite his poor performance.

All of that said, I still like Megadeth for Rust In Peace, but having seen interviews by Mustaine, I can't really say that he comes across as a very likeable guy.....AND 'humble' is apparently not in his dictionary.....
This Symphony experience may have taught him a life-lesson...yet a very painful one.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 18, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Just listened to the cemetary gates video. It's pretty bad, but not all that surprising. his fast stuff has always sounded like random notes pretty much, going back to his metallica days in the footage that's around. Even on the rust in peace album solos you can hear it. What makes it worse in the video is he misses half of them even!


 
Hmm...I'm not a fan of random-sounding, forgettable solos but I don't remember any of them being on Rust In Peace. It has been a long time since I've listened to the whole album though. 

Mustaine's playing doesn't sound random to me in these videos. Mustaine definitely sounds like he's familiar with the material. It just sounds like he's flucking it up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 18, 2014)

Darknut said:


> yo lets be real those comments about thrash dying and mustaine being remembered for shitting on vivaldi are straight delusional.



Aaand bingo. 

Mustaine has done a lot of shit he probably regrets, but people will always remember the good stuff.



Herrick said:


> Hmm...I'm not a fan of random-sounding, forgettable solos but I don't remember any of them being on Rust In Peace. It has been a long time since I've listened to the whole album though.



When Marty Friedman is your co-guitarist and does most of the solos, it's sure as hell hard to have forgettable solos.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 18, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Marty Friedman is your co-guitarist and does most of the solos, it's sure as hell hard to have forgettable solos.


 
Oddly enough, the one solo I can remember now is the solo at the end of Holy Wars which Mustaine plays, ha ha 

Friedman did most of the leads on Rust In Peace? I have the CD booklet buried away somewhere. It probably has the credits for that.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Herrick said:


> Friedman did most of the leads on Rust In Peace? I have the CD booklet buried away somewhere. It probably has the credits for that.



Yeah I had thought that myself but when seeing videos of them live it seemed Dave did most of the soloing. And like you, the one's I liked best I was surprised to see Dave did them.


Rev.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 18, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah I had thought that myself but when seeing videos of them live it seemed Dave did most of the soloing. And like you, the one's I liked best I was surprised to see Dave did them.
> 
> 
> Rev.


 
Different album, butt my favorite Mustaine solo is on Wake Up Dead  Love that one.


----------



## dante511039594 (Apr 18, 2014)

Due, would you like to share the tab of children of bodom?


----------



## dante511039594 (Apr 18, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> That was...dunno...after such a performance I would have killed myself in the fathomless depths of the Marianna trench...darkness...infinity.
> 
> So...I downloaded Children Of Bodoms's tabs of that and had a go to see ihow hard that was.
> 3/8 time signature, 140 bpm almost all 16th.
> ...


Due, would you like to share the Children of Bodom tab with me?My email adress is [email protected].


----------



## edsped (Apr 18, 2014)

Herrick said:


> Oddly enough, the one solo I can remember now is the solo at the end of Holy Wars which Mustaine plays, ha ha
> 
> Friedman did most of the leads on Rust In Peace? I have the CD booklet buried away somewhere. It probably has the credits for that.


It's pretty easy to tell Dave and Marty apart, their styles and recorded tones are miles apart.


----------



## Joose (Apr 18, 2014)

Herrick said:


> Different album, butt my favorite Mustaine solo is on Wake Up Dead  Love that one.



Couldn't help myself...


----------



## neurosis (Apr 18, 2014)

When I saw this on Blabbermouth a while back I was looking at it with a friend over and over trying to figure out if it was a fake of some sorts. I have come to the conclusion with it (I assume) being a rehearsal that he was lazy and budgeting on having a few tries like this before the actual show. 

I also wonder if he might be so used to calling the shots, that his band plays around him rather than him playing with the band? I mean, somebody with a better live playing understanding than me help me out here. When I was a teen and played in the orchestra we all listened to each other and took direction from the director. Then I quit classic music cause had no time and mainly focused on a grind band with some friends. There we practiced together to a point where repetition was more important than listening to each other. 

I think something like this is what is going on here. He does´t know or care to listen and accommodate. But to do that, he would actually have to master the material. 

Also. When I saw Megadeth at Hellfest in 2007 I remember being absolutely impressed. When I saw them in Madrid at Sonisphere years later they sucked so bad... And then here in the US I have seen them on the Countdown tour and that was for the most part really good but nothing extraordinary. 

I think there is some shit going on with him. We all know he is extremely insecure. I can only hope he gets it right if there is still time to have a main show. Otherwise... the DVD will be hard core dubbing and I hate when they do that.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 18, 2014)

Herrick said:


> Oddly enough, the one solo I can remember now is the solo at the end of Holy Wars which Mustaine plays, ha ha
> 
> Friedman did most of the leads on Rust In Peace? I have the CD booklet buried away somewhere. It probably has the credits for that.



It's obvious by now, isn't it?


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 18, 2014)

dante511039594 said:


> Due, would you like to share the Children of Bodom tab with me?My email adress is [email protected].



God, the joker in me had me a hair away from emailing you a full page of something like the below:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-00--------------0-0-0-0000----0-0-0-0-0---0-0-0-0-0


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--0-0-00000-00---000--===++++999900000====-----PPPP00000_-----

just for a laugh 



Rev.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 18, 2014)

edsped said:


> It's pretty easy to tell Dave and Marty apart, their styles and recorded tones are miles apart.


 


Jeesan said:


> It's obvious by now, isn't it?


 
Honestly, I couldn't tell back when I used to listen to the album a lot. I probably still couldn't tell who plays what. If Vai, Malmsteen, or Andy LaRocque played on Rust In Peace, then I could tell which solos they were playing. I guess the solos that sound more technical are Friedman's. I've never listened to Friedman outside of Megadeth. 



neurosis said:


> When I saw this on Blabbermouth a while back I was looking at it with a friend over and over trying to figure out if it was a fake of some sorts. I have come to the conclusion with it (I assume) being a rehearsal that he was lazy and budgeting on having a few tries like this before the actual show.
> 
> I also wonder if he might be so used to calling the shots, that his band plays around him rather than him playing with the band?


 
I haven't seen any live Megadeth videos where he's so out of time & hitting all sorts of wrong (or out of tune?) notes like he was in this Sympony Interrupted  

There was an audience in the videos. I don't think they were rehearsals.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 18, 2014)

I observed Megadeth's riffs and solos in albums when Marty F was with them. *The riffs have all these arpeggio ideas connected together that it becomes obvious that someone with a particular style has been writing them*. The same case with any solos during that era - arpeggios in every solo.

And obviously Marty Friedman is known for his arpeggio licks. 

If you listen to the newer albums, that arpeggio based riffs are not present, nor are the solos so focused on 'arpeggios'. 

That's how I conclude that the Megadeth sound comes A LOT from their hired lead players. It's not all Mustain, and in some cases very far from it.

RIP, Count Down to Extinction, Youthansia is a lot of Marty Friedman. And even though Megadeth changed their sound in Cryptic Writings and Risk, you can still hear that 'arpeggio' based riffs. Albums after that suddenly don't have that sound anymore. Albums with the other lead players have VERY different riffs / solos.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder would Broderick be good at this type of thing? I think he studied classical guitar in an orchestra or something in University. He's bloody boring at it...but my god he can play lightning fast and squeaky clean !

PS Friedman/Poland are absolute legends, PS...BWB? and RIP are two of the finest thrash records to ever grace my ears


----------



## Dana (Apr 18, 2014)

does anyone in this thread realize this video has been dubbed over as a joke? i really hope to god you people understand this.... based on some of your comments i think a few of you actually think this is real audio?....


----------



## Darknut (Apr 18, 2014)

Dana said:


> does anyone in this thread realize this video has been dubbed over as a joke? i really hope to god you people understand this.... based on some of your comments i think a few of you actually think this is real audio?....


I honestly honestly honestly wanted to believe that it was fake. But unfortunately this isn't santa claus we're talkin about.

As for the discussion about daves "random sounding solos" on rust in peace, I guess you can make that argument about his solo in lucretia, the one that plays after martys solo. Screws around with chromatic/pentatonic bits, actually starts just sliding up the fretboard at one part, lol. but IDK it was still done with finesse, and he had a way of making it all work with style. Oh and by the way, that goddamn holy wars solo is the ultimate ....ing heavy head bobbing thrash metal solo and anyone who tries to discredit it knows they are full of crap


----------



## JustMac (Apr 18, 2014)

Dana said:


> does anyone in this thread realize this video has been dubbed over as a joke? i really hope to god you people understand this.... based on some of your comments i think a few of you actually think this is real audio?....


Wait, is it? :S


----------



## Joose (Apr 18, 2014)

Dana said:


> does anyone in this thread realize this video has been dubbed over as a joke? i really hope to god you people understand this.... based on some of your comments i think a few of you actually think this is real audio?....



Believe that all you want, but it's real.

This is not "Dave Mustaine Shreds"... overdubbing isn't even necessary.

I know this has been posted in here, probably more than once but... skip to 4:50 and wait for the transition from Petrucci to Mustaine. Not overdubbed; it's just that bad. http://youtu.be/VVYggNEha-I


----------



## ilyti (Apr 18, 2014)

...


----------



## Icecold (Apr 18, 2014)

How is anyone surprised? Dave Mustaine has been living in a complete fantasy land since he turned Born Again. It's amazing that barely anyone really takes note that the guy has surrounded himself with yes men and will not tolerate anyone questioning what he does. Most people who were regular's on the Megadeth Forums from 04-10 knew that if it wasn't a Dave Mustaine circle jerk going on his feelings would get "hurt".
Dave get's "Bored Practicing" because he wrote Marty Friedman's solos while whistling, so why should he practice, right?
I'm gunna go off on a tangent here for a second but I've read his biography which is a laugh riot and more people are thrown under the bus for every problem Dave has ever had. Seriously, if you want a mind blowing ride read it. Dave is someone who despite is amazing songwriting, riffing, and his lead style which is aggressive and really good in the right context, completely defies the rules of someone who is successful at what he does. I'm convinced that his music career was completely incidental. 

With that said, Rust in Peace is my favorite album. Dave Mustaine could pee on the Dhali Lama and it wouldn't change that.


----------



## The ProfEscher (Apr 18, 2014)

Dana said:


> does anyone in this thread realize this video has been dubbed over as a joke? i really hope to god you people understand this.... based on some of your comments i think a few of you actually think this is real audio?....


Are you basing your belief that the video was overdubbed upon anything besides desperate hope?


----------



## Dana (Apr 19, 2014)

yeah, i mean i just can't imagine its really him. he may be a total lunatic and a complete retard, but, he's at least a tight player, or so i thought?


----------



## Joose (Apr 19, 2014)

^Click the link I posted in reply to you. 

He's a clean rhythm player. And sometimes a clean lead player, in his element. An element he should never leave, as it turns out.


----------



## Icecold (Apr 19, 2014)

Dana said:


> yeah, i mean i just can't imagine its really him. he may be a total lunatic and a complete retard, but, he's at least a tight player, or so i thought?



Dave's legacy as a player is fine. He made Peace Sells, Rust in Peace, and Countdown. To me, as a fan and as someone who influenced by the guy's riffs and music I'm not fretting over this. The guy is a complete mess and this is on him.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 29, 2014)

Dave Mustaine plays the United States National Anthem for an upcoming documentary.


----------



## asher (May 29, 2014)

Gotta one-up Metallica opening a Giants game, huh?


----------

